# java mehrere jar files uebergeben



## maybedoo (17. September 2007)

Hi,

ich hab ein java Programm, dem ich mehrere Jar Files uebergeben moechte.
Meine Jar-Files habe ich mit Fat Jar erstellt.
Die dazugehoerige bat datei sieht so aus: 
java -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true -Djava.util.logging.config.file=conf\logging.properties -jar lib\VT_server.jar conf\main.conf

so jetzt hab ich noch ne jar datei, apps.jar die sich von externen leuten aendern laesst. D.h. ich kann sie nicht in die main jar datei VT_server.jar mitaufnehmen, da das Projekt ja nicht jedes mal neu gebuildet werden kann, sondern nur die jar Datei apps.jar ersetzt werden soll.

Wenn ich probiere ihm zwei jar Datei zu uebergeben bricht er aber jedesmal ab.

Daher meine frage, wie ich ihm zwei jar dateien uebergeben kann?

-jar lib\VT_server.jar, apps.jar oder aehnliches funktioniert alles nicht.


Vielen Dank fuer die Hilfe


bye

may


----------



## DrOverflow (18. September 2007)

Hallo! 

Schau mal hier nach: http://mindprod.com/jgloss/jar.html#MANIFESTGOTCHAS. 
Wenn du nach unten scrollst, dürftest du unter dem Punkt "Class-Path" die Lösung finden.

lg D;-]c


----------



## maybedoo (18. September 2007)

ok vielen dank, ich schau ma rein


may


----------

